# DNP help



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

Back in the day DNP was rare and of dubious quality. Coupled with all the horror stories in the literature, it was something that wasn't to be used lightly. Now its not just becoming more prevalent, on boards like this one, I get the impression some, even people who aren't that into the fitness culture, are using it practically as a supplement. Quality and dosing of caps has become more reliable and I personally want to try it myself, although I still have some reservations. I'll be getting about 20 caps to try from a friend, he's used them himself, so that reassures me somewhat of the quality and dosing. Now my situation is slightly different since I'm about 14% now, will be about 12% or less by the time I take them and want to use them to blast through that 10% barrier by halfway my diet, so that I can take my time the last 10-12 weeks to work down to 5%. I don't really want to use it beyond that point since odds of muscle loss increase incrementally at that point.

I was told that I would be best to use them in bursts of 3 days taking 1 cap day one, 2 day 2 and 3 day 3. But now I see that a ton of people on here are using this stuff for extended periods of time at one cap a day. So I'm really wondering if the three-day bursts are best, or whether just 20 days straight might be better/safer ?


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

As with everything it depends on the person and their tolerance to the substance. I personally am miserable on it at any kind of dosage so I prefer short cycles with a high dose (500mg for 10-14 days). You can usually lose a lb per day on that dose. I wouldn't really do a burst as short as 3 days as it takes a while for it to build up due to its long half life. As you're new to the substance (you don't know you aren't allergic to it yet) I'd go for a long cycle, low dose, as you mentioned in the OP


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Read my (detailed) Log 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/223622-dnp-type-1-diabetes-log.html


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Big Cat said:


> Back in the day DNP was rare and of dubious quality. Coupled with all the horror stories in the literature, it was something that wasn't to be used lightly. Now its not just becoming more prevalent, on boards like this one, I get the impression some, even people who aren't that into the fitness culture, are using it practically as a supplement. Quality and dosing of caps has become more reliable and I personally want to try it myself, although I still have some reservations. I'll be getting about 20 caps to try from a friend, he's used them himself, so that reassures me somewhat of the quality and dosing. Now my situation is slightly different since I'm about 14% now, will be about 12% or less by the time I take them and want to use them to blast through that 10% barrier by halfway my diet, so that I can take my time the last 10-12 weeks to work down to 5%. I don't really want to use it beyond that point since odds of muscle loss increase incrementally at that point.
> 
> *I was told that I would be best to use them in bursts of 3 days taking 1 cap day one, 2 day 2 and 3 day 3. *But now I see that a ton of people on here are using this stuff for extended periods of time at one cap a day. So I'm really wondering if the three-day bursts are best, or whether just 20 days straight might be better/safer ?


Never heard of that one before. Same dose every day till you reach your target weight loss or you want to give up, whichever comes first.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

low carb low dose longer period deffo the way to go (125/250mg) ed


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> low carb low dose longer period deffo the way to go (125/250mg) ed


completely agree! I was mildly fine at 250ED (crystal) bumped it up to 375mg and felt like death. One night I woke up and honestly felt like I was going to bake to death, fan on, window open, no covers, in the nude, just horrible man.

250mg ED for 2-3 weeks + cardio will do me fine, won't go above from now on.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

same dose for extended periods (2-3 weeks) is by far and away the best way of doing it. 125mg a day should yield almost 0.5 lb a day (It has for me) and 250mg was just over 3/4 lb a day. 250mg I was sweating like a drugs mule in Singapore Airport, too much personally with work. 500mg for me was unbearable.

125mg in my opinion is a good dose, particularly as well dosed DNP is easier to find. Sides are very easy, weight loss is great, best of both worlds.

Remember though if you do run it to include the following as well:

T3 @ 50mcg from day 3 or 4: DNP interrupts the T4-T3 conversion so you need to add in T3 to keep you going basically, and not feeling lethargic.

Vitamin C: 3000mg a day

Vitamin E: 800iu a day

Alpha Lipoic Acid: 1200mg a day

if you get a sore/dry throat, or nose then take 15ml Glycerol upto 3 times a day - this will help greatly, or did for me.

If female then its worth to either replace ALA with Pyruvate, or add it as well.

HOller if you need more info.


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I've begun reading BigRedSwitch's log and must say I'm quite excited seeing he lost 11 lbs in 3 weeks with minimal muscle loss.

I'll use as directed here then, 1 cap per day for the full 20 days.

@Diggy : T3 isn't an option. I already have an enlarged heart from past T3 use, and I lost my dad two weeks ago to a heart attack at age 58, so I'm not ready to add that back in until I get a check up by my cardiologist. I am going to be supplementing T2 (the metabolite that is responsible form T3's non-receptor effects on mitochondrial ATP synthesis) and Kaempferol (which increases T4 to T3 conversion. The same supplement also contains higenamine (beta-agonist), caffeine, green tea, and a few other useful but less relevant compounds.

What exactly is the use for Vit C and E and ALA ? Merely as anti-oxidants ? or is there another reason ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> Thanks for all the input. I've begun reading BigRedSwitch's log and must say I'm quite excited seeing he lost 11 lbs in 3 weeks with minimal muscle loss.
> 
> I'll use as directed here then, 1 cap per day for the full 20 days.
> 
> ...


OK I can understand that on the T3.

You can run DNP without the T3, but you may find that you get tired. T2 may not have any effect, as it is the actual level of T3 that drops due to the block on conversion, its not a block on its action, but a block on the conversion. Also which variant of T2 is present in the supp?

I am aware of Kaempferol, but only as a 'relative' of naringin, cannot find any reference on T4-T3.

However the Higenamine may well help with any lethargy as your Epinephrine levels will be raised, through action on the Beta receptors.

It sounds like the T2, Higanamine etc is in a fat burner - smacks of a fat-burner's ingredient list anyway  - which one?


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> OK I can understand that on the T3.
> 
> You can run DNP without the T3, but you may find that you get tired. T2 may not have any effect, as it is the actual level of T3 that drops due to the block on conversion, its not a block on its action, but a block on the conversion. Also which variant of T2 is present in the supp?
> 
> ...


Well dunno if I should link here publicly, as its a fatburner I designed for a Dutch company, but PM me if you want the link. The T2 is obviously 3'5'-T2, since 3'3'-T2 is considered an inactive metabolite in healthy humans, while the 3'5-T2 is responsible for most of the short term effects of T3 administration via conversion of the Type1 Deiodionase. Below is the ref for the T4-T3 conversion effect of kaempferol :

Da Silva WS, Harney JW, Kim BW, Li J, Bianco SD, Crescenzi A, Christoffolete MA, Huang SA, Bianco AC. The small polyphenolic molecule kaempferol increases cellular energy expenditure and thyroid hormone activation. Diabetes. 2007 Mar;56(3):767-76.

Higenamine doesn't increase epinephrine like eph or DMAA, but is rather a direct beta-agonist.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> Well dunno if I should link here publicly, as its a fatburner I designed for a Dutch company, but PM me if you want the link. The T2 is obviously 3'5'-T2, since 3'3'-T2 is considered an inactive metabolite in healthy humans, while the 3'5-T2 is responsible for most of the short term effects of T3 administration via conversion of the Type1 Deiodionase. Below is the ref for the T4-T3 conversion effect of kaempferol :
> 
> Da Silva WS, Harney JW, Kim BW, Li J, Bianco SD, Crescenzi A, Christoffolete MA, Huang SA, Bianco AC. The small polyphenolic molecule kaempferol increases cellular energy expenditure and thyroid hormone activation. Diabetes. 2007 Mar;56(3):767-76.
> 
> Higenamine doesn't increase epinephrine like eph or DMAA, but is rather a direct beta-agonist.


Cant PM you as you havn't been a member long enough and have less than 30 posts, although if the fat burner is OTC you will be OK posting it, if from source then not. :lol:

Agreed on the Higenamine - it actually mimics the action of the Epinephrine, I must be clearer, sometimes is easier to explain it that way.


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Cant PM you as you havn't been a member long enough and have less than 30 posts, although if the fat burner is OTC you will be OK posting it, if from source then not. :lol:
> 
> Agreed on the Higenamine - it actually mimics the action of the Epinephrine, I must be clearer, sometimes is easier to explain it that way.


Well actually it doesn't mimic it exactly  its a potent beta1-2 agonist, but a much milder alpha-2 agonist and a mild alpha1-antagonist. beta-3 stimulation was sadly never assessed.

And the burner is Fat Attack by XXL Nutrition.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im currently running 125mg DNP ED with 100mcg T3 + 4ius of hgh.

I prefer low dose as well as i can run it longer as it doesnt interupt my working day as much. other than being a sweaty cnut. thats down to lots of things atm though


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im currently running 125mg DNP ED with 100mcg T3 + 4ius of hgh.
> 
> I prefer low dose as well as i can run it longer as it doesnt interupt my working day as much. other than being a sweaty cnut. thats down to lots of things atm though


No AAS with that? I'd be worried about muscle loss with that protocol, although I have zero experience with GH, so don't know what effect that will have.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> No AAS with that? I'd be worried about muscle loss with that protocol, although I have zero experience with GH, so don't know what effect that will have.


ye plenty of AAS


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye plenty of AAS


Explain mate! Which and how much??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Explain mate! Which and how much??


250mg tren

1g test

250mast

var when i have some at 100mg ED

leaning out nicely


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> Well actually it doesn't mimic it exactly  its a potent beta1-2 agonist, but a much milder alpha-2 agonist and a mild alpha1-antagonist. beta-3 stimulation was sadly never assessed.
> 
> And the burner is Fat Attack by XXL Nutrition.


OK - pedant :tongue: Epinephrine is B1 and B2 agonist, and the one present in the body...


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 250mg tren
> 
> 1g test
> 
> ...


Sh1t - that looks like a pretty damn hefty cycle!


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> OK - pedant :tongue: Epinephrine is B1 and B2 agonist, and the one present in the body...


Actually epi and norepi are universal alpha/beta agonists 

Will shoot you a PM in a bit here. Caught up on my reading I think, and you seem to be the resident DNP expert, so wouldn't mind picking your brain 

EDIT : Now if only this forum would let me send PM's :s


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> Actually epi and norepi are universal alpha/beta agonists
> 
> Will shoot you a PM in a bit here. Caught up on my reading I think, and you seem to be the resident DNP expert, so wouldn't mind picking your brain
> 
> EDIT : Now if only this forum would let me send PM's :s


ha ha ha ha

you can email me if you like - this email is here in several locations - and is my UK-M only email so no problem.

diggyv66 AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> ha ha ha ha
> 
> you can email me if you like - this email is here in several locations - and is my UK-M only email so no problem.
> 
> diggyv66 AT gmail DOT com


All right, shot you a mail


----------

